# Motivation



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure if I have posted this in the right place but.....

I am currently paying gym membership every month...mate is an avid goer and keeps on at me to go.

I really do want to go, as I want to get fitter, however I just cannot get motivated to do it.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

being serious for just a second...

looking in the mirror is all the motivation i need...never enuff mate


----------



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> being serious for just a second...
> 
> looking in the mirror is all the motivation i need...never enuff mate


I kind of feel the same mate.

Waking up in the morning and seeing a gut down below, doesn't feel great.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

JUST DO IT.

You WILL regret it in ten years time when like me you've got a bit of a gut and no real musculairty to your body.

Don't know what your stats are and what you want to achieve but from experience over the last three months this forum will help you no end. In only three months my body has changed.

Motivation will come from many places. This forum, the sense of well being you feel from the training and as Crazycal said take a look in the mirror. Once you start seeing the shape chamging fr the better you can't help but be motivated to do more.

Inspire


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

You have a girl? Trying to get a girl? Want a girl? Girls, girls, girls, thats my motivation!


----------



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBoi said:


> You have a girl? Trying to get a girl? Want a girl? Girls, girls, girls, thats my motivation!


Already have the girlfriend mate.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

once you get started you will enjoy it.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

bigdavecox90 said:


> Already have the girlfriend mate.


 So do I,, but its still a pretty awesome feeling when I pass by beautiful women and they just stare at me. The better you look the more your girl will want to take you to the bedroom. It will definately boost your confidence as well.


----------



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

But really what can I do to get me motivated?

Need to stop eating the crap aswell....


----------



## bigdavecox90 (Sep 16, 2008)

Right I have decided, I am fed up.

Paying monthly gym membership which I haven't used for ages.

I am going to go to the gym tomorrow night after work, but how can I get back into going again?

I really want to get motivated to go at least 3 times a week again.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

3x a week is plenty mate..do some low impact cardio for fat loss on some of your days off as well and you`ll be well on your way.

start off with simplke full body routine.

sommat like

squats-legs

bench press-chest

lateral pulldown-back

military press-shoulders

close grip bench press-triceps

bicep curls

calf raises

2-3 sets each exercise.

start with 2...

stick at that for a 2-3 months then think about splitting your routine into 3rds.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

motavation for me was not being able to pick my feet up to put my socks on when sat on the bed lol lol

kept a picture of the fat B*****D me on my phone 14 and a half stone and pushing past 36inch waist

now down to 12 and a half stone and 28 inch waist and ripped

it is a slow process!!!! take pictiures because you are the last person to notice the difference because you see yourself every day

set your self achievable goals reach these and set some more

it hurts me to say this but rome was not built in a day


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

only you can motivate yourself ask your self how bad do you want it .

cals advice is spot on , just set small achievable goals

it has took me a year to get back in good shape

.but that time has still passed and i could have still been sat here thinking what if ,ou just have to get your head down and get on with it m8

every journeystarts with a single step but you can get there m8,plus you have the advantage of this forum read and learn

on a side note dont get caught up in the ill wat till new year crap. start now


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

The first step is all ways the hardest

if you dont do it now you will be still sat there in 1 year 2 years asking your self the same questions

lol lol

wait till after christmas how many times do you hear that lol lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Dave, motivation comes from within not externally. E.g. If your reason to train was to get healthier your true motivation is you like your life and would like to live a while longer, you may be dissatisfied how you look so your motivation is to improve your self image.

For me I like the reaction I get when strangers see me ripped or bulked up, it's great to be over 40 and in better condition than almost everyone half my age, but my true motivation is I want to be different to the herd and love pushing my comfort zones in the gym, I enjoy the mental challenge of getting and staying in shape.

Take responsibility for who you are and what you are, bodybuilding It isn't for everyone, if you're happy with who you are, how you look and your level of fitness just let it be, if not do something about but don't look to the outside world to motivate you, you have to do that yourself because no one is going to have a gun to your head making you train or stopping you eating junk...

If you do want to do it though all the guys on here me included will offer advice and encouragement.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice post

Its true and I totally agree with you with 40 fast approaching (next October Sheesh) i get a certain satisfaction from people half my age commenting on how you look and what you are doing to get in shape and stay that way

in terms of motavation you can assist people with advice and education, you can even help put in place the mechanics for self motavation but it truly comes from with in

There is nothing better than that extra rep or extra kilos on the bar

Achievement and motavation for me are two side to the same coin


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Inspire me said:


> JUST DO IT.
> 
> You WILL regret it in ten years time when like me you've got a bit of a gut and no real musculairty to your body.
> 
> ...


I use photos for motivation mate.

Take one now. Take one each month or six weeks. As soon as you see the difference you will get motivated. The first 6 weeks were bloody torture for me. Have dropped 3 stone since January. Works out about a pound a week. Nothing drastic. But the pictures show it too a VAST difference.

Good luck.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

look in the mirror thats my motivation


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

Start off by going with your mate, use his motivation a bit. Also make sure you have a program and do some measurements before you start. Give it a couple of weeks of head sown work and then start looking to see the difference.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Well bigdavecox90 has any of this caused any sort of motavational results ??????:smash:


----------

